# What's the best way to discover new music?



## royfox (Mar 16, 2010)

Are there any good websites that make personalised classical music recommendations based on the music you enjoy? I've found that recommendation services, like the one at Amazon, fall a bit short with classical music even though they work really well for other kinds. 

With so much music to choose from, it's difficult to know what album to pick up next. These choices are personal because people all like different things, and it's difficult to infer from critic's opinions what music would be best for you.

I'm curious about all this because I'm a web developer, so my natural instinct is to try and solve problems with technology. My idea is is to build a site - you tell what you've listened to (and what you thought of it) and it helps recommend music to you. It would be be just for classical music, and would continually adapt, learning what connects the pieces of music you like - nice melodys, interesting rhythms, clever exposition of ideas, virtuoso passages, etc - and using that to help you discover new pieces. Eventually it would walk you through the whole classical repertoire - but in a way that was unique for each person. It could also help people grow as listeners - taking them through easy pieces before gently introducing pieces that are more demanding to listen to.

Does that like something that already exists anywhere? Does it sound like a good idea? All comments welcome!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

This is how I would do it, 
buy a comprehensive and in-depth history of western music book
read it
listen to the music of named composers.


----------



## royfox (Mar 16, 2010)

That would work, but how would you know what order to listen to things in? Let's I've got a to-do list of 300 symphonies, 100 concertos, 20 operas, 50 tone poems, not to mention chamber music, orchestral suites... it might many years to get through it all. The only way I currently know of is to follow someone else's suggestions (for example whoever wrote the book), which means I'm bound to miss out on things I would have loved while I listen to things I don't like or understand.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

That is indeed a dilemna.

I believe that out of all of the great composers that are held in high regard it is impossible to hold a negative opinion and that with further listening you can fall in love with any masterwork. It is often the pieces that seem horrible at first that have the greatest impact once you unlock their secrets.


----------



## royfox (Mar 16, 2010)

I totally agree. I think there are certain pieces that pretty much everyone who takes the time to get to know them will love. But it would be cool if there were nice steps along the way to help you get there.

As a personal example, I prefer Dvorak 8 to Dvorak 9, because it feels like a more congruent work and it repays repeated listening. Five years ago, though, I definitely would have prefered the 9th, because it's got lovely tunes and is easier to listen to. If it were possible to extend that idea and let people grow as listeners down their own personal path, I think that would be really neat.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

well take a look at nutsie.digitaldreamdoor.com

they have long lists such as top 100 symphonies that you could make your way down


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

royfox said:


> Are there any good websites that make personalised classical music recommendations based on the music you enjoy? I've found that recommendation services, like the one at Amazon, fall a bit short with classical music even though they work really well for other kinds.
> 
> With so much music to choose from, it's difficult to know what album to pick up next. These choices are personal because people all like different things, and it's difficult to infer from critic's opinions what music would be best for you.
> 
> ...


There is no simple solution. Just listening to things similar to what you have heard (and how do you measure similarity or difference in art?) has the potential to be too constrictive. And I believe you should give pieces another chance a few years later as well if you don't find something easy enough at first. The best way is not to over-complicate things and just listen, and not to make some styles out of bounds as they are different. I would listen one composer at a time and maybe jump from period to period, stretch the mind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

For the most part, I would just start exploring. If you like a particular work from a composer - say a string quartet from Haydn - then go seek out similar works by other composers from that same musical period - i.e. other string quartets from Classical period composers e.g. Mozart, Beethoven. Then if you like the works of that new composer, explore some of their other works. Some websites list some of the better known works of composers - www.classical.net springs to mind, along with www.classicstoday, where you can see reviews as well. Additionally, I got a lot of help from www.classicalcdguide.com, which gives some representative works from different eras, genres, composers, etc.

Alternatively, you can try out pandora (www.pandora.com). It is a web-based radio site. You enter in what you like (a composer, a particular piece, etc.), and it will build a playlist for you of similar music. The downside is you don't get to select what gets added, and you can't go back and re-listen to either the original work, or anything played previously. But it will ask you, after each piece, what you thought of it, and will use that information to constantly update what it will play next, until it has a playlist that is in tune with similar works to what you enjoy.

Also, go to your friendly neighborhood library and just check out some random music CDs - you never know what you may and may not like.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

DrMike said:


> For the most part, I would just start exploring. If you like a particular work from a composer - say a string quartet from Haydn - then go seek out similar works by other composers from that same musical period - i.e. other string quartets from Classical period composers e.g. Mozart, Beethoven. Then if you like the works of that new composer, explore some of their other works.


Exactly how I started. And in my opinion, the most fun because you do your own exploration at your own pace, and you form your own opinion whether you enjoy the work not. (It's like reading a novel for the first time, and your own interpretation of the novel is the best).

So, don't waste too much time reading recommendations from books, magazines or the internet. Just pick up a piece of music that sings to your heart and explore from there!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

As I enjoy almost every time period and style of music, I like the random approach. I use the Rhapsody music service available in the US. I used to key in "classical" sounding names into the search engine. I know it's a little like cultural profiling, but if I keyed in "Claude" or "%kowsky" I'd stand a better chance of getting a lot of classical hits than "Jones" for instance. The result would usually be performers and there would be no telling what was being performed. I "discovered" Jongen, d'Indy, and Reicha this way, among others.

Sadly the Rhapsody service changed their search engine so this is no longer possible. But I'm sure there are other services could be used the same way if only for brief samples.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Exploring classical music is more an art that a science. Just listen to a classical radio station either local or on the internet. I've discovered so many pieces and composers that way. There is no shortcut, just enjoy the music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have the money/time/opportunity, go to live concerts where they play say one piece you know, and also others. It's (one of) the ways I started to explore classical 20 years ago - I actually had few recordings until recently. & I agree, listen to the radio (this is free, & just as good - you get a variety of music often with good commentary as well). & using the internet (sites like allmusic & wikipedia) & reference books to read up on the history of classical composers, etc. is also a good idea...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I generally research a given composer and find other composers that are similar and listen to/research them as well. Within a few repetitions of this, you'll be quite far away from the composer you started with.

Or you could just do the easy thing and get Boulez box sets from Sony, especially the Stravinsky one, which also includes works by Messiaen, Dukas, and Falla. That's like a starting set for 20th century music in general.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting idea Roy - would that be a paid service or free of charge? Would it be connected to a way to purchase the music, or a streaming radiolike service? 

I've heard of other services somewhat similar to that ...that find similar composers based on what you select. I've never used it however, what I do use is a big "Classical Music" reference book I bought about 10 years ago (edited by Alexander J. Morin) that has about 900 or so composers, a brief bio and what recordings of their major works should be considered. Then it's to youtube with a new name. 

Youtube seems to get a lot of use around here.


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

Andre said:


> If you have the money/time/opportunity, go to live concerts where they play say one piece you know, and also others.


This, I agree, is a very fine way to introduce yourself to new pieces. I'll add that, if you happen to be a student, see if your local symphony has discount tickets available. When I was in school, you could get US$10 tickets to most performances; and it was a buy four get one free deal, so really, they were $8. I discovered a lot of new material this way.

I also would suggest going to a local used book/record shop and just buying something that looks interesting for a few bucks. I've purchased a number of US$3-$5 CDs to try out. If it's something I don't like too much, I don't mind, because it wasn't very expensive.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I find I discover more and more music through youtube. Sometimes I search for one thing and just click from one "related video" to another.  Here are some good channels:

http://www.youtube.com/user/OedipusColoneus (this is a great channel with a lot of complete operas and concerts)

http://www.youtube.com/user/emiclassics

http://www.youtube.com/user/carosaxone

http://www.youtube.com/user/americobottone

http://www.youtube.com/user/deutschegrammophon1

http://www.youtube.com/user/MehdiCaps

http://www.youtube.com/user/medicitv

http://www.youtube.com/user/ssiroe

http://www.youtube.com/user/naiveclassique


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> As I enjoy almost every time period and style of music, I like the random approach. I use the Rhapsody music service available in the US. I used to key in "classical" sounding names into the search engine. I know it's a little like cultural profiling, but if I keyed in "Claude" or "%kowsky" I'd stand a better chance of getting a lot of classical hits than "Jones" for instance. The result would usually be performers and there would be no telling what was being performed. I "discovered" Jongen, d'Indy, and Reicha this way, among others.
> 
> Sadly the Rhapsody service changed their search engine so this is no longer possible. But I'm sure there are other services could be used the same way if only for brief samples.


The trouble with people just looking for music similar to what they are used to (what some others seem to suggest) is maybe they can just be stuck listening to one style, like it seems some people here are. Of course that's people's choice and if some want to do that they can but it does seem a limited view. Eventually people probably do break out of that but it might get delayed unnecessarily. And a critical appreciation of a style you are used to is probably enhanced by hearing other styles as well as it puts it in perspective.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

By seasonal tickets to your local symhony and see what crops up. Goddamned CDs all the time...


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I discovered a lot of things I liked just by listening to my local PBS radio station. They play Classical all night long which is great during my insomnia bouts and during they day they alternate between Classical and NPR. They play a lot of obscure stuff and I'll just wait till I hear something I like. The other thing I like about them is they always tell you "who" and "what" the piece of music is before and after they play it so I don't have to spend days or weeks wondering what it was. And if I only catch part of it, they do put a their playlist up on their website.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

starry said:


> The trouble with people just looking for music similar to what they are used to (what some others seem to suggest) is maybe they can just be stuck listening to one style, like it seems some people here are. Of course that's people's choice and if some want to do that they can but it does seem a limited view. Eventually people probably do break out of that but it might get delayed unnecessarily. And a critical appreciation of a style you are used to is probably enhanced by hearing other styles as well as it puts it in perspective.


Okay, it all depends on why they are doing it. To gain a broad education in classical music? then yes, it could delay that. But just to listen to music they enjoy? How is this bad? So what if someone likes only one style? Individual tastes will always vary. Some may simply be looking for music that sounds good to them, and could care less about a critical appreciation.

I say what's the hurry? Most of this music has been with us for at least a century, if not much more. It's not going anywhere.

I say do what you like. If you are satisfied, great! But you know, I think most people who are on here are probably going to try things they wouldn't normally consider, or else why would they bother with this forum?


----------



## Mozartgirl92 (Dec 13, 2009)

I usually go to Naxos Music Library when I want to find a new composer to listen to; in my country it´s free, the times I get tired of listening to thoser whom I already listen to I check the front page of NML.


----------



## royfox (Mar 16, 2010)

David58117 said:


> Sounds like an interesting idea Roy - would that be a paid service or free of charge? Would it be connected to a way to purchase the music, or a streaming radiolike service?


I think it would be free, because to work well it would need to be "crowd powered" - the more people tell it about their music and preferences, the smarter its recommendations would become.

It would be great if it could be hooked up to a streaming service or way to buy the music. For example, let's say I've got an hour to kill and I'd like to discover some new chamber music, and I can instantly get a Spotify playlist of things I'd love. That would be awesome.

I did find this site called The Classical Music Navigator. They have collected good data on the popularity of composers, the relationships between works, and so on - and offer something similar to what I was suggesting. From that site:



> Suppose you hear the Ravel G major piano concerto on the radio, and take an immediate liking to it. Our database will help you extend this interest to other music by making it possible for you to quickly identify: additional works by Ravel, other piano concerti, other works for piano in general, other concerti in general, composers allied to the same general period and style (Impressionism) as Ravel, other French composers, composers and styles that influenced Ravel, and composers influenced by Ravel.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

DrMike said:


> Okay, it all depends on why they are doing it. To gain a broad education in classical music? then yes, it could delay that. But just to listen to music they enjoy? How is this bad? So what if someone likes only one style? Individual tastes will always vary. Some may simply be looking for music that sounds good to them, and could care less about a critical appreciation.
> 
> I say what's the hurry? Most of this music has been with us for at least a century, if not much more. It's not going anywhere.
> 
> I say do what you like. If you are satisfied, great! But you know, I think most people who are on here are probably going to try things they wouldn't normally consider, or else why would they bother with this forum?


Well I did say "that's their choice", and as it's a forum I'm giving my opinion as well. I agree there isn't a hurry, although people seem to want to get to things quickly when sometimes you have to give music time (and as I said re-listen to difficult pieces a few years later to give it another chance if needed).

But I wonder how well it works just listening to something else in a similar style, that isn't any guarantee that it will actually be liked. The style itself is just the starting point of a piece of music, the creativity goes beyond just a style (or mood as people sometimes seem to categorize pieces by). I wonder if there is a danger of superficiality. It is useful though to explore deeply the music used within a style to get a deeper understanding of it.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> But you know, I think most people who are on here are probably going to try things they wouldn't normally consider, or else why would they bother with this forum?


Some people may come to forums like this one in order to acquire a few tips on next buys, but I wonder whether the majority of the long term "stayers" remain here for that reason. I rather get the impression that the latter group comprise mainly "givers" rather than "takers" of information/advice. They have generally become sufficiently expert in music matters not to need any more advice, at least not from sources here, but because they have no-one else to discuss their main interest with they decide to hang out in places like this purely for company and the pleasure of discussing a subject of mutual interest.


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

> What's the best way to discover new music?


By accident; i.e., through sheer serendipity.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Classicstoday.com is a great place to learn about obscure but really interesting works that have been recorded recently. This site reviews all kinds of classical music including standard repertoire ,both on CD and DVD , and is run by David Hurwitz, a rather controversial record reviewer who irritates many of his readers,including me,quite often.
But even though I often disagree with his reviews, he and the other critics do review many recordings of interesting rarities ,and there are reviews of unusual operas on DVD,too.
You can read both the latest reviews and search the website for works by composer.
If you're looking for ff-beat classical repertoire, don't miss this site.


----------

